
Ars Technica Was Hacked - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/
======
Stefan-H
In events like this it is a good idea to avoid sites that have apparently been
compromised in case they start serving up malware.

~~~
annasaru
Esp. if you were running Windows, I would assume. I haven't seen that kind of
propagation on non-MS platforms (just my observation).. I'd like to know if a
browser on an Ubuntu box would be equally vulnerable - correct me if I am
wrong.

~~~
untog
To be honest, I don't actually think Windows is more vulnerable these days -
it's just that the average user of Windows is more vulnerable because they're
less informed. They'll see the elevated permissions prompt (whatever it's
called) and just click yes anyway. Similarly, Windows installers will often
come bundled with crapware, but if you read what you're doing you can avoid
it.

------
geerlingguy
Earliest tweet about it that I could find (with a screenshot):
[https://twitter.com/eanlz/status/544585861421993984](https://twitter.com/eanlz/status/544585861421993984)

The overwritten page read:

    
    
        Arse security.
        @nidohax - @metapawd
        cue the music
    

It looks like Ars has the moonshark up for now. Maybe DNS-related?

~~~
ultramancool
Ars runs on WordPress, yet another WordPress exploit, or even more commonly,
yet another WordPress plugin exploit would be even less surprising than DNS.

~~~
agumonkey
Ha, wordpress seems so anti ars u_u;

------
bmoresbest55
Just saw this. Immediately, left and hoping for a quick recovery. More and
more just keep on falling. Is it really that fun to bring down other people? I
don't understand it. Truly.

------
nols
"We're aware of the issue with our site and are working on it. :)"

[https://twitter.com/arstechnica/status/544587442305523712](https://twitter.com/arstechnica/status/544587442305523712)

------
patman81
The Year of Living Dangerously

I like the music linked up on autoplay:
[http://www.youtube.com/embed/FoUWHfh733Y](http://www.youtube.com/embed/FoUWHfh733Y)

------
PublicEnemy111
google cached it just in time:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7SWNucH...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7SWNucHa9KMJ:arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2014/12/faa-gives-nod-to-more-commercial-use-of-
drones/+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
ikeboy
[https://archive.today/s6N9C](https://archive.today/s6N9C)

------
M4v3R
It's already back online.

------
Finklestein
Sure looks that way to me.

